# The Pups at 11 Weeks (pic heavy)



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahh they make me laugh so much when we go for walks, took some snaps so here they are :blushing:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

aww they are great pics and such cute puppys


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful pups


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

They have the cutest faces.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful. You just made my heart melt!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Ahh they make me laugh so much when we go for walks, took some snaps so here they are :blushing:


The grey one looks like Oscar when we get him clipped in the summer 

What breed are they?

They are gorgeous


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great quality pics as usual..


----------



## Kelly27 (Dec 1, 2008)

aww how cute hehe x what breed are they?


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

They are Irish Wolfhounds


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahhhhh how sweet ! they r gona be biiiiiiiiiiiiiiig doggies ~


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Love them all, but the 1st photo i am in love...can i have that one please


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

They are HUGE right now, to big to handle now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are gorgeous cute puppies   x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow what beautiful puppies. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I've never seen Irish Wolfhound pups before, they are gorgeous.:001_wub:
Wouldn't like to do the cleaning up after them though. :lol:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Wow what beautiful puppies. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I've never seen Irish Wolfhound pups before, they are gorgeous.:001_wub:
> Wouldn't like to do the cleaning up after them though. :lol:


Haha yes there poo's are a medium dogs size poo hmy:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

You learn something new every day, i didn't no they came in different coat colours i just thought they were grey.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Indie said:


> You learn something new every day, i didn't no they came in different coat colours i just thought they were grey.


Me too. They are beautiful, I had a friend who had 2 they were wonderful. I'm 6 ft tall and when they put their paws on my shoulder I looked eye to eye with them..Gourgeous dogs....Jill


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Indie said:


> You learn something new every day, i didn't no they came in different coat colours i just thought they were grey.


Yes alot of people do! Fawn is also colour you don't see alot of but I had 4 fawns and 1 wheaten in this litter and also a black with white paws :001_cool:


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

They are lovely  x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww there beautiful 
- i have never seen a baby irish wolf hound before - what age are they?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh wow how sweet


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> awwww there beautiful
> - i have never seen a baby irish wolf hound before - what age are they?


They are 12 weeks on monday


----------

